# English Lop in Gainesville FL



## slavetoabunny (Jul 22, 2011)

I just have to share this. We rarely get an English Lop into rescue.

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/20315423


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 22, 2011)

Oh my goodness. HOW could anyone let an e-lop go....especially one that is neutered, etc?

He's adorable!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 22, 2011)

I so wish we were closer. I hate to fly and it's too darn far to drive. Good luck.


----------

